
The Daily Northwestern Apologizes to Student Protesters for Reporting - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/12/business/media/northwestern-university-newspaper.html
======
Bostonian
'It said that the editors were sorry that photographs of some protesters had
been shared by reporters on social media. It also said that reporters’ efforts
to contact students for interviews using Northwestern’s directory had been “an
invasion of privacy.”

“Ultimately, The Daily failed to consider our impact in our reporting
surrounding Jeff Sessions,” the column said. “We know we hurt students that
night, especially those who identify with marginalized groups.”'

If the newspaper avoided photographing and contacting members of "marginalized
groups", it would be accused of further marginalizing them. What is it
supposed to do?

